# Tis the Season



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Ok so the last homeowner that I worked for graciously sent me a fresh deer ham almost the next hunting day. I watched a few videos on how to take off the various muscles and wound up with basically 4 bags of freezable meat. 2 bags[about half the meat] seem to have more connective tissue and tougher layers. I assume these I will roast on a lower temp to keep them tender. I did not trim them down any further. The 2 longer muscles from the rear leg once removed, looked clean so I steaked them and packaged individually. 
I have been reducing 25 lbs of marrow bones for about 3 days. Bones are now removed from stock with fat and impurities skimmed off. It will see its final burgundy reduction today during football games. It a huge batch so it will outlast the ham. Once complete it will accompany the deer steaks, or any other decent red meat that I can come up with in the near future. 
Any of the regulars that frequent the recipe section please chime in on how you do your best deer, Either for the cooking of the steaks, or perhaps how to roast the tougher sections that I described. Thanx in advance Peix


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

By nature, deer is tough. There's no marbling to it, super lean. If you got down on the leg, I'd use it for stew meat. Steaks, well they'll be tough too. Cubed, floured, seared and then dump a dose of mushroom gravy over them, cut the heat back to simmer and cover. Check it for tenderness. One other fool proof way is the ole handy, dandy crockpot and a liberal amount of vegetables and seasoning.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

How long was the deer hung and aged? How long after it was killed til it was cleaned and quartered? It makes a huge difference. Nobody kills a beef and cuts it up within several days. All the tendons, silver film and fat need to be trimmed off also. All this prep will determine how well the stuff tastes on the plate. Without these steps, the best cooking method in the world won't help it.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

How long was the deer hung and aged? How long after it was killed til it was cleaned and quartered? It makes a huge difference. Nobody kills a beef and cuts it up within several days. All the tendons, silver film and fat need to be trimmed off also. All this prep will determine how well the stuff tastes on the plate. Without these steps, the best cooking method in the world won't help it.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

> One other fool proof way is the ole handy, dandy crockpot


That's how I cook all of it except for the tenderloins. They get fried, period.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Agreed. That is the only cut that lends itself to flouring and pan frying. And the short loins are where it's at. Head and shoulders over the back strap. Since we pull the hide and don't guttem, we very seldom get the short loin.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

You know Frank, anybody that don't keep the neck is missing out on one of the best roasts on a deer. Crock potted, it simply can't be beat. The back loins runs all the way up and is as good as the short loins.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I typically slice and cube the hind quarters. That said, I have done them whole, low and slow, on my smoker with good results. I wrap them in bacon to add some moisture and fat.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Back around 2000 I did a whole deer by special request, for a great man who is no longer with us. Covered the hams with my dry rub, two pounds of bacon, then wrapped in cheese cloth. Cooked on my barbecue pit for 16 hours over oak coals. Fork tender, no knife needed.

Doug, I've seen all kinds of fancy recipes for neck roasts but we always do them simple. Half water, half beef stock to cover the roast, add salt and pepper to taste, onion soup mix, and a little crushed cayenne pepper. Cook 8-10 hours.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Sounds rite flathead. Jest plain good ettin. Couldn't add a thang to dat.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Its been years since I shot my last deer. Got to be to much work after I released the arrow . Anyway after lots trying different methods. My favorite turned out to be canning thr deer . It was so tender and had lots of flavor depending what I added. Great for taking to lunch.


----------

